# Assault on Atlantis



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present and the past to save our planet.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present and the past to save our planet.


What I liked the most about all these books is how you drew the rich history and blended it seamlessly wit the time travel, parallel worlds, etc. Really makes you think.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Assault on Atlantis
Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi, Bob!  This looks like another great book!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Alisha (Feb 20, 2011)

I have to get it!! Thanks, Bob!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present and the past to save our planet. 

[URL=http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4]http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2[/url]


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present and the past to save our planet.







http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present and the past to save our planet.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

he entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present and the past to save our planet.









http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present and the past to save our planet.








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present and the past to save our planet.








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present and the past to save our planet.








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present and the past to save our planet.








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present and the past to save our planet.








http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Assault-on-Atlantis/Bob-Mayer/e/9781935712107/?itm=8&USRI=bob+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present







http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

adding to my 'to read'...


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

Enjoying the first Area 51 so far (50 pages in). My kind of book!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.

I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## fshamas (Jan 5, 2014)

Too much imagination is sometimes a waste


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The entire Atlantis series is now in the top 100 in science fiction on Kindle.

Washington DC is laid waste. In Paris, the swastika flies from the Eiffel Tower. More than two billion are dead from the polar caps melting. This is the future former Green Beret Eric Dane, with the help of Amelia Earhart, sees through the mysterious gates unless he can prevent it.








I used a lot of concepts in these books-- time travel, parallel worlds. Also, the concept of whether the anguish from famous military battles could be used as a force for good. Each book has a warrior and a priestess combining forces in the present

http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

